# They have lost their minds at Nikon



## ph0enix (Feb 9, 2012)

Over $600 for a grip for the D800?
MB-D12 Multi Power Battery Pack from Nikon

...and I thought the MB-D11 was way overpriced.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2012)

Well that's a bit steep...


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2012)

That is just MSRP.

The MB-D10 MSRP is shown as $334 at Nikon USA, but at Amazon - Nikon MB-D10 Multi Power Battery Pack for Nikon D300 & D700 Digital SLR Cameras


----------



## Overread (Feb 9, 2012)

Eh price will probably come down a lot from that - for some reason Camera manufacturers love to put really high retail prices on their main websites, even though retail prices in the actual market are often far lower than them - about the only time they are accurate is when the item is brand new to the market or when stocks are critically low (normally when at the end of a production run).

That said still $600 is a lot, esp now that they have to compete against the (often far more feature rich) cheap offbrand options on ebay


----------



## jake337 (Feb 9, 2012)

They also show the Mb-D80 for $197.  Just got mine for $144 at best buy.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 9, 2012)

HOLY WOW. That's insane even for the MSRP


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 9, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Over *$600 for a grip* for the D800?
> MB-D12 Multi Power Battery Pack from Nikon
> 
> ...and I thought the MB-D11 was way overpriced.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like STREET price will still be $500: Nikon MB-D12 MULTI POWER BATTERY PACK f/D800 27040 B&H Photo

Well the reason for getting a D4 over a D800 just went up.


----------



## xyphoto (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot money for a grip especially you don't gain any higher fps using it.


----------



## Overread (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm still confused why Nikon does the whole FPS gain with some of their grips - would seem like a hangover from the film days (canon just gives you the FPS with the camera


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 9, 2012)

xyphoto said:


> Wow, that's a lot money for a grip especially you don't gain any higher fps using it.



From what I've read you do.  6fps in DX mode with the grip.  I think 5fps without.


----------



## bhop (Feb 9, 2012)

Overread said:


> I'm still confused why Nikon does the whole FPS gain with some of their grips - would seem like a hangover from the film days (canon just gives you the FPS with the camera



Battery power.  More batteries with the grip compared to the single battery in the camera... same as film days.


----------



## zorro53 (Feb 15, 2012)

Amazon.com: Nikon MB-D10 Multi Power Battery Pack for Nikon D300 & D700 Digital SLR Cameras (Retail Packaging): Camera & Photo


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm hoping a lot of people are buying them and later decide they don't like it gripped


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 15, 2012)

zorro53 said:


> Amazon.com: Nikon MB-D10 Multi Power Battery Pack for Nikon D300 & D700 Digital SLR Cameras (Retail Packaging): Camera & Photo



I'm not sure why you posted the link.  Are you saying the MB-D10 works with the D800?


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 15, 2012)

no, it won't...and I'm wondering why that link was posted too


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 15, 2012)

the chinese will have a perfect knock-off soon like two they've sold me for D7000's and the one on my D700.


----------



## fsquare (Feb 15, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> zorro53 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon.com: Nikon MB-D10 Multi Power Battery Pack for Nikon D300 & D700 Digital SLR Cameras (Retail Packaging): Camera & Photo
> ...



He's trying to show the difference in MSRP on the Nikon site vs Amazon which he expects to also be true with the MB-D12


----------



## joealcantar (Feb 15, 2012)

hmmmm, don't buy it.  simple.  What did we do when we didn't have vertical grips (shot without them).   Like someone mentioned:  give it a few months and the knock offs will be available, price much lower.
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 17, 2012)

fsquare said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > zorro53 said:
> ...



So we should see the MB-D12 on Amazon for around $400.  It's still a ridiculous price for a grip, IMO.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 17, 2012)

joealcantar said:


> hmmmm, don't buy it.  simple.  What did we do when we didn't have vertical grips (shot without them).   Like someone mentioned:  give it a few months and the knock offs will be available, price much lower.
> -
> Shoot well, Joe



You missed the point.


----------



## zorro53 (Feb 17, 2012)

Actually - my post was in error I thought the unit you were looking for was the MB-D10, realized after you were looking for the 12. I apologize for the confusion, however my intentions were to be helpful. 

Not sure they warrant *cranky* responses.


----------



## ghache (Feb 17, 2012)

Store cost for the mbd12 is going to be at around 300$ so yes its going to to sell for 400+-


----------



## jake337 (Feb 17, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> fsquare said:
> 
> 
> > ph0enix said:
> ...



For a weather sealed grip?


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 17, 2012)

zorro53 said:


> Actually - my post was in error I thought the  unit you were looking for was the MB-D10, realized after you were  looking for the 12. I apologize for the confusion, however my intentions  were to be helpful.



Understood!  No harm done.




zorro53 said:


> Not sure they warrant *cranky* responses.



Now you're reading into things.  My response was simply an attempt to understand what you were trying to say.  Trever1t's response does not seem cranky to me either.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 17, 2012)

jake337 said:


> For a weather sealed grip?



How is it weather sealed in comparison to MB-D11 and MB-D10?  I'm not finding any info on it.  

BTW.
B&H is listing it for $450.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 17, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > For a weather sealed grip?
> ...



I can't compare it to past models as I'm not sure.  

Nikon MB-D12 Battery Grip for D800 &#8211; Multi Power Battery Pack | Nikon D800


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 17, 2012)

jake337 said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > jake337 said:
> ...



Thanks!  From what I'm reading the MB-D10 and MB-D11 are also weather sealed.

BTW.
I noticed that the page pings back to this post


----------



## jake337 (Feb 17, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > ph0enix said:
> ...



Yeah if they're exactly the same, Nikon is just trying to gain some extra profit.  I can see them costing more if they added some extra features to the grip like gps, radio triggers, etc.

Best buy always seems to have good deals on mb-d80 grips, at least compared to my local national camera exchange.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

supply and demand will set the price point.  

I'm sure the D800 will price will come down too.  Same exact sensor as the D4 but so many pixels the FPS and ISO is reduced. Price be down as well as the grip when the newness wears off.


----------



## zorro53 (Feb 17, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> zorro53 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually - my post was in error I thought the  unit you were looking for was the MB-D10, realized after you were  looking for the 12. I apologize for the confusion, however my intentions  were to be helpful.
> ...



Written like you be cranky to me - whatever ...?


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 17, 2012)

zorro53 said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > zorro53 said:
> ...



eacesign::hail:


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 22, 2012)

Cheap chinese rip-offs have forced Nikon to price gouge those that want an OEM grip.


----------



## Yangpei (Feb 26, 2012)

I pre-ordered one thru Adorama.  I believe it was $449.  Still not cheap, but better than $600.


----------



## Yangpei (Apr 8, 2012)

Adorama still has the grip back-ordered. So, I checked my local camera shop. They had one MB-D12 in stock. They were asking $650 for it and I told them it was selling for much less elsewhere, so they dropped the price to $450. I picked up the grip and cancelled my pre-order from Adorama.


----------

